# How do I search for files with the Archive Attribute Set?



## dpmcmullan (Jan 2, 2009)

I just got my first Vista laptop, and am trying to figure out how to search for files with the Archive Attribute set. In XP, this was easy. I've loaded my apps, and want to clear all my archive bits before transferring all my data to minimize future incremental backups. I haven't been able to find anything on the web for this. Ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

Type "cmd" in the search box (start menu). In the window that opens type (no quotes) "_dir /s /a:a_" and press enter. This will search and display any files that have the "a" attribute set in the current and sub directories. For example, if the root directory is "C:" the the command will show you all files on the C: partition that have the archive attribute set. If you are looking for a specific file then modify the command like this: "_dir fred* /s /a:a_" (substitute "fred" for whatever filename you want to search for).

You can also save the results to a text file by adding a redirect to the command like this: "_dir fred* /s /a:a >attrib.txt_" This will create a file called "attrib.txt" in the root directory of your drive (you will not see any output to the screen when doing this).


----------



## MarkR002 (May 27, 2008)

I use FolderSizes  for this purpose. It has a really useful search tool built into it that can find files by matching file and folder attributes, age, size, owner (domain\user), and more.

Unlike the operating system "dir" command, FolderSizes can find files that "match all" or "match any" of a selected group of attributes. It can also print, export, and otherwise manipulate the search results.


----------

